# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Stencil patterns for concrete, where to buy?

## lukelegend

Hi All,  
I'm looking at try to do some concrete stenciling around the house and maybe driveway. 
Does anyone know where you buy the stencil from?? I've tried googling it but all i can find is shops in the usa and canada...

----------


## cherub65

your local reo shop should stock every thing you need.
But unless your very confident  would call in professional as timing is very critical

----------


## commodorenut

I bought mine from these guys:  http://www.concretorswarehouse.com/ 
They have an outlet in Qld too.

----------


## anawanahuanana

Hi lukelegend. Sorry to drag up an old thread but I was just wondering how you went with your DIY stenciling. Did you do it in the end and if so did it turn out well? Where did you get your stencil from in the end? Have toyed with the idea myself recently but I'm just worred about the colour bleeding under the stencil tape more than anything.
Cheers.

----------


## Jim Matheos

Look up Concrete technologies or Parchem.They stock all stencilling items

----------

